# Caliper on Cl



## Charley Davidson (May 16, 2013)

If I only had a toolbox that it would fit in
http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/3807961807.html


----------



## Daver (May 16, 2013)

Looks like some weird curtain rod.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (May 17, 2013)

I have a 30" caliper and it can be difficult to use because of it's length. I can't even imagine trying to use an 80".


----------



## twstoerzinger (May 17, 2013)

So, on an 80" measurement - do you need one guy on each end to hold it square? 
Terry S.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 17, 2013)

Actually an 80" dia. would be simple for one person. Just lay it on the work piece. Anything that large would probably require a Bullard Vertical Lathe or something similar to turn it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 18, 2013)

I need to know EXACTLY how tall I am.  XD

Bernie


----------



## metalmaster (May 18, 2013)

I will be using that size caliper at work on Monday, and it will still be to short.
need to use a second pair of calipers to get 2.5 extra inches.


mike


----------



## Tony Wells (May 18, 2013)

I have some 40" Verniers that see occasional use, and have had 60" and 80". The 60" were Fowler digitals, I must confess. Sometimes it's just necessary to measure that large, and larger. Usually, though not always the case, the tolerance is not so tight that calipers won't do the job adequately. Since I don't turn anything that large, mine see use in verifying lengths, chiefly.


----------



## toag (May 19, 2013)

at an order of mag bigger than a normal sized caliper, thermal expansion might be a problem on days with bad weather, or places with poor HVAC!


----------

